# Wholesale parts



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey guys I'm looking for the name of the wholesale company you buy in bulk from for parts such as flappers,fill valves and ball valves by the case for much cheaper then a supply house... Just forgot the name of them.... Thanks


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Barnett brass?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

How much money can you save when we are talking about $2, $4 and $10 items?

David


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

SERVICEPLUM, 
PM sent




dhal22 said:


> How much money can you save when we are talking about $2, $4 and $10 items?
> 
> David


As an OMS with a good inventory I can honestly say on average $20 an hour additional income.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Its all a joke.... none of them ever send the right parts
or the quality is sub-standard...
Barnette has messed up my orders enough times that I dont
waste my time with them any more.... send the junk back and they give you
a credit towards other items......

I would rather just pay the 
average cost at the supply house and get exactly in hand what I want...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't think getting flappers for free would move the average P&L by a single percentage point. 

How many flappers do you guys sell? :blink:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I don't think getting flappers for free would move the average P&L by a single percentage point.
> 
> How many flappers do you guys sell? :blink:


If you aren't carrying them on your truck it will in a hurry... :laughing:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Wolverine brass


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> If you aren't carrying them on your truck it will in a hurry... :laughing:


I don't carry every flapper anymore than I carry every faucet stem. Used to be able to do that. Not so much anymore. Would need a MUCH larger truck. 

Just a couple of generics. That's about it on flappers, flush valves, tank-to-bowl kits, and fill valves. 

Every part not readily accessible on my van is just another good reason to have a new toilet. If their paying for a trip to the supplier, I plan on coming back with a lot more than a flapper. :yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I don't carry every flapper anymore than I carry every faucet stem. Used to be able to do that. Not so much anymore. Would need a MUCH larger truck.
> 
> Just a couple of generics. That's about it on flappers, flush valves, tank-to-bowl kits, and fill valves.
> 
> Every part not readily accessible on my van is just another good reason to have a new toilet. If their paying for a trip to the supplier, I plan on coming back with a lot more than a flapper. :yes:


Yea I just carry a bunch of universals and a few very popular ones...
I manage to have most of what I need so I'm not running for parts...

When I first came to this company they didn't have a 1.6 universal flapper and I ended up having a wtf discussion with the boss, he saw it my way and I ended up with the task of revising the stocking lists for the trucks lol... I was okay with that...


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I didn't have one call where I installed just a flapper last year. All my flapper calls I up sold to a whole tank rebuild or a new toilet. Most people are willing to pay a little more to not have to worry about their toilet for a while. I try to kep 4 on the van at all times.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We offer 2 stages of tank rebuild on toilets.

Stage 1 is a new supply, fill valve and flapper...

Stage 2 is a new supply, fill valve, flush valve, tank to bowl gasket, and tank bolts...

I actually use quite a few flappers on toilet auger jobs...
On residential toilet augers we offer a 1 week guarantee and part of our service obviously is making sure the toilet is in proper working order and shouldn'y generate a callback...

We charge $200 to auger a toilet and I will change out the flapper charging only for the part out of the kindness and goodness of my own little heart....:laughing: So for a mere $15 more they get a new flapper...:thumbup:


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I only do what you have as stage 2. Do you guys get a lot of people opting for the stage 1 rebuild? Also, I hate to break it to you, but your company is getting  riped off at $15 a flapper..........


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

marc76075 said:


> I only do what you have as stage 2. Do you guys get a lot of people opting for the stage 1 rebuild? Also, I hate to break it to you, but your company is getting riped off at $15 a flapper..........


Really? What do you charge for a flapper?:whistling2:


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

marc76075 said:


> but your company is getting riped off at $15 a flapper..........


Umm, are you thinking that is what they pay, or what they charge??


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

4Aces, I guess I should have put sarcasm in parentheses.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We do mark up our parts as any business should...


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

My deepest apologies for my attempt at humor, I promise it won't happen again Redwood. It's all going to cut and dry business from here on out.......


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hodesco.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

You can drive an 18wheeler semi trailer truck full of parts and still not have what you need


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

marc76075 said:


> My deepest apologies for my attempt at humor, I promise it won't happen again Redwood. It's all going to cut and dry business from here on out.......


There... Now you know...:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

My flat rate book has a 'minor tank re-build' & 'major tank re-build'.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Do you guys do a lot of stage 1 or minor tank rebuilds apposed to stage 2 or major. I only like to strip the whole tank down to porcelain and put all new parts.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

marc76075 said:


> Do you guys do a lot of stage 1 or minor tank rebuilds apposed to stage 2 or major. I only like to strip the whole tank down to porcelain and put all new parts.


I pretty much go by the condition of the flush valve gasket in the tank, the tank to bowl bolts and their rubber washers. If the rubber is in good shape and the bolts are tight I'll do the minor rebuild with just the supply, fill valve, and flapper....

Bolts loose, rubber in bad shape, or leaking, they get the full monte...

It's a nice start to the day like this morning when you do 3 minors on the first call and you are on the road again in an hour... $685.... :thumbup:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

sparky said:


> You can drive an 18wheeler semi trailer truck full of parts and still not have what you need





Tommy plumber said:


> My flat rate book has a 'minor tank re-build' & 'major tank re-build'.


Where can I get this flat rate book at tommy???


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Redwood said:


> I pretty much go by the condition of the flush valve gasket in the tank, the tank to bowl bolts and their rubber washers. If the rubber is in good shape and the bolts are tight I'll do the minor rebuild with just the supply, fill valve, and flapper....
> 
> Bolts loose, rubber in bad shape, or leaking, they get the full monte...
> 
> It's a nice start to the day like this morning when you do 3 minors on the first call and you are on the road again in an hour... $685.... :thumbup:




This is the way I do it also redwood,no need in getting piss all over you if the tank parts are in good shape


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

sparky said:


> Where can I get this flat rate book at tommy???












There are companies on the internet that'll sell you the software so that you can print your own. Send me a PM {private message} if you're interested Sparky.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Is that an old Maio book?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumberdood1 said:


> Is that an old Maio book?












Maybe so......


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Maybe so......


Tommy check your pms


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> Hey guys I'm looking for the name of the wholesale company you buy in bulk from for parts such as flappers,fill valves and ball valves by the case for much cheaper then a supply house... Just forgot the name of them.... Thanks


if you are really interested in saving money and ordering in quanitity,then this is a pretty good place right here, "Hodes Co" 1-800-777-6500 www.HodesCo.com 

i have used them before and they will save you money and they are good to us plumbers from what i have seen:thumbup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Wolverine brass



Yes! Always get my stuff fast & correct !


----------

